# Relay 2.5 Non Turbo camshaft



## Rossi46 (Jan 31, 2011)

The camshaft in my 1998 Citroen Relay 2.5 diesel Non Turbo has decided to disintegrate for no apparent reason. It has broken in 2 places. I have tried Citroen for a new camshaft but they are no longer available apparently. Can anyone advise where I could try for a second hand camshaft? There are bound to be specialists out there who would have parts for this engine.

Thanks David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

is this the part?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CITROEN-P...94-CAMSHAFT-/301277818939?hash=item46258eb03b


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There are a few on eBay.

cabby


----------



## Rossi46 (Jan 31, 2011)

rayc said:


> is this the part?? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CITROEN-P...94-CAMSHAFT-/301277818939?hash=item46258eb03b


Unfortunately that one is for the turbo engine


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

you could try this company, 
http://www.newman-cams.com/prototype_vintage.html
they can make a one off camshaft for a price but may be able to source one from another supplier,


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

you may get some response to your query from this forum http://www.talbotoc.com/portal.php

specific http://www.talbotoc.com/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=17106


----------



## Rossi46 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Finally got it sorted for £88 on ebay. The secret was to search for the original Citroen part number 0801.L2


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rossi46 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Finally got it sorted for £88 on ebay. The secret was to search for the original Citroen part number 0801.L2


Nice one Rossi, thanks for reporting back, that's how this site got where it is.


----------

